# My 'Millie', sheer luxury in an old(ish) Renault Master



## Buzzy Beans (Apr 17, 2016)

I bought a rather travel worn 2008 Renault Master and then set about converting it using a very lightweight construction method which has left me with a very healthy load margin of somewhat over 750 kgs.

My design for the interior was dictated by the fact that I wanted a large useable shower/loo and a large amount of day-time floor space so that my 3 Springers had enough room to be comfortable, then at night the bed slides out sideways to form a full size 6' x 4' 6"

All the best

Phil


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 17, 2016)

lovely wee van....    the flowers add a romantic touch  too...  :lol-061:


----------



## mark61 (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks great.
Very interested in the lightweight construction method, would you share?


----------



## hextal (Apr 17, 2016)

Buzzy Beans said:


> I bought a rather travel worn 2008 Renault Master and then set about converting it using a very lightweight construction method which has left me with a very healthy load margin of somewhat over 750 kgs.
> 
> My design for the interior was dictated by the fact that I wanted a large useable shower/loo and a large amount of day-time floor space so that my 3 Springers had enough room to be comfortable, then at night the bed slides out sideways to form a full size 6' x 4' 6"
> 
> ...



Now then Phil, it's all looking really good there.  Good to see another SBMCCer over here.

Matt.


----------



## wildcampnewbie (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi , that's a smart looking conversion. More piccis please. :cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::scooter::scooter::dog::boat::drive::goodluck:


----------



## Buzzy Beans (Apr 17, 2016)

hextal said:


> Now then Phil, it's all looking really good there.  Good to see another SBMCCer over here.
> 
> Matt.



Hello Matt, well I used to be a sbmcc participant, but then following the period of general impass with the over zelous moderators and almot totally non-participating management, this resulted in myself, ListerDiesel and Squiffy deciding to leave.  Following this I made contact with the owner of another site and we have now set up a new specialist and un-moderated self build forum that is FREE for anyone to join.
DIY Motorhome. For Self Build Motorhome Enthusiasts is where it can be found, but it is early days yet and so it would be brilliant to see more from here dipping their tows into our new waters.

All the best

Phil


----------



## Buzzy Beans (Apr 17, 2016)

mark61 said:


> Looks great.
> Very interested in the lightweight construction method, would you share?



Hello Mark;

The lightweight construction method I utilised was really rather a basic idea of not to use any supposedly lightweight and quite thick finished plywoods from the likes of Morland.

After having the van professionally spray foamed, I then lined the walls with 4mm ply and then constructed a full framework out of 25 x 50 mm tanalised roofing laths to which I then attached 4mm oak ply and for the edges I attached 15mm formed right angle beading and when all sanded down I then coated it all with 3 good coats of satin varnish.  In places where I wanted more strength I glued sections of 25mm Kingspan to the reverse side.

If you have the time to do so Mark, why not have a look at our new diymotorhome forum, it is only a few weeks old so it needs some people who might help in making it into a very active place.

All the best

Phil


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 17, 2016)

Van looks superb


----------



## LindsayH (Jun 14, 2016)

Would love to see more pics!


----------



## Beemer (Jun 14, 2016)

From the limited photos it looks nice... more photos please?
I noticed you mentioned lightweight construction, and also noticed the heavy duty hydraulic jack in the back of the van ......do you need it?


----------



## Beemer (Jun 14, 2016)

Buzzy Beans said:


> Hello Matt, well I used to be a sbmcc participant, but then following the period of general impass with the *over zelous moderators *and almot totally non-participating management, this resulted in myself, ListerDiesel and Squiffy deciding to leave.  Following this I made contact with the owner of another site and we have now set up a new specialist and un-moderated self build forum that is FREE for anyone to join.
> DIY Motorhome. For Self Build Motorhome Enthusiasts is where it can be found, but it is early days yet and so it would be brilliant to see more from here dipping their tows into our new waters.
> 
> All the best
> ...



I dipped my toe in and had a look... the first topic I read wandered off topic onto insulation, which was interesting, until a moderator intervened.


----------



## Mojo77 (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks lovely, as mentioned, more pics would be nice! Have you converted one before?


----------



## Buzzy Beans (Jul 20, 2016)

Mojo77 said:


> Looks lovely, as mentioned, more pics would be nice! Have you converted one before?



No I hadn't built one before but as a former owner of 2 special camping a la fermes in France I had seen a lot of professional conversions, most of which were dire and one or two self builds which had far more thought given to userbility.
With these thoughts in mind and knowing that my build would have to offer loads of user friendly space so that my 3 Springer Spaniels had enough room as well, I then set about planning the layout.

From the outset, my plans were all drawn up on the computer with either a LWB or XLWB Sevel built van (Fiat/Citroen/Peugeot) in mind as they offer the widest and squarest load-bay area................  It was only at the very last moment that I changed over to the Renault Master despite the load-bay being nowhere near as user friendly as I believed they should normally be far more reliable.

Over a year now in regular use wouldn't change a single aspect of the design, even now when 'Millie' is being used as a full time dormitory whilst we are in the process of rebuilding our recently aquired house.

All the best

Phil


----------



## Mojo77 (Jul 22, 2016)

Great to know, I have a dog and often wonder if there'd be much room for him in a smaller motorhome once the bed's made up! I have a caravan at the moment.


----------

